# Cost of entries...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Entries have been averaging around $25 first entry in this area for obedience. AKC is pretty much the only game in town around here.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

And a few bucks higher in conformation.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Entries for AKC Agility here are 1st Run Fee: $21; 2nd Run Fee: $15

NADAC, CPE and USDAA Agility are a little cheaper, running $11 to $15 per run, but there are a lot more runs than AKC, so you end up spending close to the same amount


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The economy has certainly affected entries. Add the actual entry fees, the cost of gas, hotels, food, etc, and it's little wonder that it's so hard to find any majors...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel your pain, the last hunt test I entered was about $55, now it is $70-75! Ouch!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I hear ya. I'm hoping to finish up my Ex A titles with Quiz in the next couple weeks (we just need one lousy Ex A Jumpers leg!) and then I'm giving AKC agility a rest for a while for the simple fact that I can't afford it. I'd rather spend my money on ASCA agility. It's much less frequent, but when there is a show, I get 10 runs for about $85. That's way more fun to me than four runs in a weekend for $76. 

The last obedience trial I entered was $26!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Back when I started, I remember an entry for conformation was $16. HA HA HA You can't even get that for puppies or BBE anymore.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hunt Tests run about $70 per day here as well... Thats $140 for a weekend!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Agility entries in New England are usually $25/$20...Obedience and rally entries are between $27-32. Conformation right around $30. Rare to see breaks for second entries at conformation shows - the ones w/ obedience anyway - rally never counts as a second entry in AKC land. I'm entering shows now based on where I can find a cheap hotel...AKC discount is 20% at redroof hotels - booked a $35 all-inclusive king today for a show in March....So I might pay more on the entry but I actually save over a cheap show and a $90 hotel room - everything here is a 4+ hour drive - so every trial is a hotel.

So picking and choosing and sacrificing other things to play with the dogs a few weekends a year...

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ugh. I can't imagine being faced with a hotel stay for every show. I'm super lucky. Two of the major agility locations are 15 mins from my house. A "far" trial is an hour away!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Our entries from around here for agility go from 20/12 to 25/15 for AKC. ASCA and NADAC do give us more runs for the bucks at 11 per run..Obed..25.

One of our closer trials is 3.5 hours away and a friend and I now share the expense of a room and get up early in the wee hours to drive there saving a nights motel fee..


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well for now, we'll play in Nadac. I figure it's going to be better for her being a new dog to have more runs per weekend and so on than trying to hope she'll figure it out with one try per day. Rally we can do in the summer when I have more of a chance to work her outside more often. We may not get a lot of ckc titles but oh well, we'll have some fun, and when we do enter I know she'll be ready and I'll be picky as to judges too.

Lana


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Just entered the golden retriever club trials here in Ottawa in Feb. for $29/per. This is the most expensive I've paid in this area yet. I am still so addicted that I'll pay the price to compete.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it a specialty? I find the specialties tend to run more.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

If you can find UKC or ASCA obedience trials around they are usually about half the price of AKC. In CA, unfortunately, they are few and far between.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Ugh. I can't imagine being faced with a hotel stay for every show. I'm super lucky. Two of the major agility locations are 15 mins from my house. A "far" trial is an hour away!


sooooo not fair!!  
A trial of any sort is 2 hours from my house!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Only some of the AKC clubs hosting agility trials around here offer the split rate, one rate first run, less second run. However I don't think I pay $20 for a run. So I am sure it averages out. I am curious why it varies so? Is there no set rate from AKC? Seems odd. I have often wondered why one trial is "X" to enter, and another "Y" at the same venue. 

UKC is what gets expensive for me. With two trials a day, 3 runs a trial $20 a run it adds up fast. They do offer discounts if you do 4 or 6 runs a day with the same dog. But still. Around here CPE is about $10 a run, but you can run a lot so it too adds up. 

We are lucky in our area, we have a facility that must have some sort of a trial every weekend. Most are AKC, in Feb same venue will have 3 AKC agility trials 3 weekends in a row. That is about a 40 min drive from my house. 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just getting ready to enter the International Kennel Club shows in downtown Chicago in late February.
$37 for the first entry (breed).
Most of our shows are about $25-27 now for the first entry, regardless of whether it's breed or obedience. Don't know about agility.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I just made an entry for an AKC trial in March - $23/$10...my weekend entries (for one dog) is $66 (generally we're in the $90-100 range for STD/JWW)...too bad its 3.5 hours away and the cheapest hotel down there is $90/night (also too bad I don't have a free night certificate from red roof!). I'm hoping that they run little dogs first on Saturday so I can drive down the morning of the trial (leaving at 4am) and save a night of lodging.... 

$37 is outrageous. I don't think I'd make an entry at $37 even for a local sleep in my own bed/eat out of my own fridge show - just on principle.

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am curious why it varies so? Is there no set rate from AKC? Seems odd. I have often wondered why one trial is "X" to enter, and another "Y" at the same venue.


There is a set fee that the AKC charges per dog, so of your Club entry fee, I think it's $3 now will do directly to AKC. The Club has to pay the show secretary, the judges, their travel fee, lodging, food, etc., hire ring crew, rent equipment unless they have their own that they can haul out and use, pay to rent the trial facility, etc. It really does add up. I think the Clubs that have to incur those expenses are probably the ones who charge the higher entry fees. If you host the trial at your own facility and use your own equipment, your costs are less, so you probably charge less.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It really is. Parking will be at least $12 per day, too. 
But there will be between 125-150 goldens there every day. It's a huge, benched show.




MurphyTeller said:


> $37 is outrageous. I don't think I'd make an entry at $37 even for a local sleep in my own bed/eat out of my own fridge show - just on principle.
> 
> Erica


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Is it a specialty? I find the specialties tend to run more.


No, anyone can enter. Most trials in Ottawa and area are $25-$26, but this one is popular and always fills quickly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Eek- I better start saving for the future now! Maybe I'll get a coffee can and start sticking some $ in it for when my future puppy and I get to the point of competing!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> There is a set fee that the AKC charges per dog, so of your Club entry fee, I think it's $3 now will do directly to AKC. The Club has to pay the show secretary, the judges, their travel fee, lodging, food, etc., hire ring crew, rent equipment unless they have their own that they can haul out and use, pay to rent the trial facility, etc. It really does add up. I think the Clubs that have to incur those expenses are probably the ones who charge the higher entry fees. If you host the trial at your own facility and use your own equipment, your costs are less, so you probably charge less.


The breed club here in South Florida uses MB-F (as per contractual agreement) to serve as Show Sec'y, and you're correct, in addition to the AKC fee, MB-F takes a fee from entries. I have never priced it, but I understand MB-F is the most expensive--but they do a very good job. Some of the lower cost supers are out of business--or getting that way; Rogers and Bob Peters come to mind.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's all about Onofrio here. I think I've only been to one show that had a superindendent other than Onofrio (besides national specialty). 

A lot of clubs that are doing stand alone obedience will use one of their members as secretary to save money. But many find it worth the money to hire a secretary and not have to do so much work.


----------

